# Recipe for removing fish funk from hands..



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

As it is that time of the year and the fishing threads are popping up, I figured I'd let everyone know the best way, so far, that I've found to get that lingering "funk" off of your hands after fishing.. 
I am by far not the "girlyest" girl on the planet but I do not care for that linger fish funk on my hands.. I used to use fels and then a good squeeze of lemon or lime juice and squeezing the rind all over. 
but out of desperation a couple weekends ago I decided to google the crap out of the internet to find a cure.. Well I did.
A foodie blog about finding the best low country boil popped up and the first article was all about taking the seafood smell off your hands after a big crawfish/shrimp boil in LA(may have been about Georgia tho..) .. The blog writer said that in all the big restaurants they had wash up stands/sinks with dishsoap (and no one could agree on which type was best) and big containers of plain cheapest you can buy salt. Thinking to my self.. by golly I have both on hand I decided to try it. 
Went into the bathroom and put about a teaspoon's worth in my dry hands and a squirt of my favorite smelling dish soap(meijer brand grapefruit smell) and rubbed all over my hands and up a bit(prolly shoulda hit the back of my head where I know I got smacked by the kids swinging the fishing poles with their catch around too) and let it get all foamy and gritty for about maybe 2 minutes or so.. then rinsed... Darned if it didn't take all the funk right away!!! and my hands were nice and soft.. sure it hurts when I got that salt in the spot that the perch stuck me but I didn't smell anymore.. 
Anyone else got any tried and true remedies for stinky fish hands?


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

I know a few mates & captains that swear by stainless steel. Apparently there is some sort of chemical reaction with the SS that neutralizes the odor.


----------



## FutureFriendly (Jun 4, 2012)

I didn't want to, have to ask what fels are but, when I tried to look it up. I saw so many acronyms, that all meant the different things. I would like to know what a fel or fels are or is to you, so that I may better understand it?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

FutureFriendly said:


> I didn't want to, have to ask what fels are but, when I tried to look it up. I saw so many acronyms, that all meant the different things. I would like to know what a fel or fels are or is to you, so that I may better understand it?


Fels Naphta soap. We chat so much about it on here that I have fallen into the habit of calling it fels only.. sorry..

TopTop-I've seen that you can buy stainless steel "soap bars" online. it is just a stainless "puck". I may look into that also.

ETA: I just checked Amazon and they have several types of stainless steel soap bars.. even one with a hole in it so you can hang it around your neck while camping.. but the prices range from about $6 to $30 depending on how fancy you wanna get.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Hubby just uses lemon juice and salt. I am not really "girly" either, but I wear garden gloves when I take fish off of a hook, I just can't stand the feel of fish


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> Hubby just uses lemon juice and salt. I am not really "girly" either, but I wear garden gloves when I take fish off of a hook, I just can't stand the feel of fish


I learned long time ago. Grampa said if I was gonna fish I had to learn to bait and remove! but I used to catch snakes and frogs as a young young girl and didn't really have a problem with fish.. well except for the lingering smell..


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Emerald said:


> I learned long time ago. Grampa said if I was gonna fish I had to learn to bait and remove!


When Hubby and I fished a pond I would follow behind him every time he moved. When he realized I only did it to avoid taking the fish off the hook he bought me a pair of gloves and we have happily fished ever since.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

In kitchens we would use a slurry made of salt and lemon juice, and use the same for the boards although they were going to the dish pit and sanitation station anyhow.

Make sure you don't have cuts on your hand. That is debilitating.


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

Emerald said:


> Fels Naphta soap. We chat so much about it on here that I have fallen into the habit of calling it fels only.. sorry..
> 
> TopTop-I've seen that you can buy stainless steel "soap bars" online. it is just a stainless "puck". I may look into that also.
> 
> ETA: I just checked Amazon and they have several types of stainless steel soap bars.. even one with a hole in it so you can hang it around your neck while camping.. but the prices range from about $6 to $30 depending on how fancy you wanna get.


Just go to a scrap yard & pick up a few pieces. The last time I sold scrap stainless I got 70 cents/pound, they would probably sell it back for about three times that. A dollars worth of SS tubing could be cut into suitable pieces, knock off the burrs & string it into a necklace if you want. If you were closer I could hook you up. I have several hundred feet of one inch SS tubing in my "save" pile.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

TopTop said:


> Just go to a scrap yard & pick up a few pieces. The last time I sold scrap stainless I got 70 cents/pound, they would probably sell it back for about three times that. A dollars worth of SS tubing could be cut into suitable pieces, knock off the burrs & string it into a necklace if you want. If you were closer I could hook you up. I have several hundred feet of one inch SS tubing in my "save" pile.


Probably if I just pay attention while yard saling this summer I can find a good serving spoon that is stainless. Bend the handle and necklace too!  but thanks for the great ideas TopTop..


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

We use the "softsoap" kitchen fresh hands. It's just a liquid soap that has citrus extract and boy it does a great job getting rid of the nasty fish smell!!


----------

